# Hey Ohio Boys



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving and a Great Holiday Season. Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Same to you Steve, Looks like me might have a event over Turkey day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

You too Steve!!!!:waving: 

Yeah I think we may see something Thanksgiving night. At least we can go plow with full bellies!!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope not to much. All of us will be sleeping behind the wheel after a good turkey dinner. Steve


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving To All!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah what Steve said. Have a great Turkey day and be safe if you northern boys have to work.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Im sure we will JP. News was saying we are in range for 2-5 or more of lake effect.payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Will see if we get it. I am not holding my breath. Steve


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

Let's just see if the weather guys are right this time........But let it snow, let it snow


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I have watched ch5, ch3 and the weather channel and it looks like there won't be anything plowable. At least outside of the snow belts. Plus its going into the 40s on Saturday so anything down is going to melt.

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Saying 2" for us !!!

Planing on salting, it any thing thing.

You got to love, being out on Black Friday !! with all them nuts out shoping


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day to you too. Plus everyone else. Becareful out there itf you have to go out.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a happy thanksgiving and be safe for those of you that might get work!


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*Happy Turkey Day to all !

GO BUCKS !*


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i forgot about the earlymorning nuts on friday. they said if u get in one of the lake effect bands u could see 4-6 we all know how that works u get snow in the front yard but not in the back. happy turkey day guys


kevin


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Killer;435765 said:


> *Happy Turkey Day to all !
> 
> GO BUCKS !*


Dont forget the Brownies too!!!!



KGRlandscapeing;435801 said:


> i forgot about the earlymorning nuts on friday. they said if u get in one of the lake effect bands u could see 4-6 we all know how that works u get snow in the front yard but not in the back. happy turkey day guys
> 
> kevin


I hate that. Snow in one area, drive two miles away and nothing:realmad:


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey steve, they are saying snow will be heavy from ashtabula to pa line,looks like we might get some, got my fingers and toes crossed,pm your phone # again i will need back up again this year,i will give you a call,thanks chuck,,,happy thanksgiving to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Happy Turkey Day Every One !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Yep can forget about the nuts out shoping.

-- But with it being the busy shopping day of the year, in my book it means they need to keep spot free and wet payment all day


----------

